# Fatty and Coco and Buster the Pit



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

This was the successful intro of Fatty and Coco. They are doing really well now but Buster could not help but get some lovin from the two of them. Ignore the California Raisin sheet on the couch.... lol... I stole it from my mom's place when I was bringing the dog home.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

aww bless your ratties are cute epecially the hooded one  .... im in love with hooded rats


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Coco is the hooded one.. .she is a sweetheart but Fatty is my biggest fan... non stop licker.. lol. I should change Fatty's name the only reason I named her that was because she was so much bigger than Bella not realizing that Bella was a runt. I think Coco is bigger than Fatty.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Awesome. Your dog is a good ambassador for the Pitbulls. Don't ever let them be alone together though. Pitts have been bred as prey driven and you never know when the trigger comes, especially when the rats start running or moving fast. I have a dog with a good dose of Pit in him and he has been patient with the rats and mice but a little too interested, ears to far forward and intense eyes, so they won't be able to play together.
Part of responsible pet ownership is that they should never be able to hurt or kill each other. Every accident is our fault, never the animal's.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah definitely. I keep a close eye on them and if i'm leaving the room I put them away. Buster does well with little animals because he doesn't see them as a threat. I'm actually more worried of him trampling them if they are on the floor than biting them. Let's see what happens as they grow.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

My golden retriever will sit there for hours, doing just what your dog does. Sometimes she will wrestle them, depending on the rat that is about. She's so good natured - before she's had a rat-lip piercing (plus attached rat) and not batted an eyelid. :lol:


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Buster has a fondness for Coco. The other day when she was still in the aquarium and I put her away he just stood over it with his face against the mesh whimpering.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

What cute pictures! Your dog looks so well behave around them, my has always been afraid of my girls!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

you're so lucky, my dog tries to eat my girls  is that a pit bull? cute pics!


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah, he's a pit. Fatty is being mean to him again and trying to eat his nose... lol


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i love pit bulls, its so sad how everyone thinks they're vicious and all, and i know what you mean, molly bites dribbles' nose and now they're arch enemies lol (dribbles being my dog)


----------



## Ashley (Mar 5, 2008)

Your rats are adorable. i love how friendly the dog seems to be! I love how the rats go up to the dog, soo cute.


----------



## S-Harkey (Feb 13, 2008)

Buster looks VERY concerned!
My Missy just STARES at the rats for hours and hours, full attention, muscles tensed.
I had to start putting my rats in another room at night because I realized Missy wasn't sleeping at night. Everytime I woke up her nose was to the cage bars.
I wonder what Dogs think of them... do they know their rodents and think we're terribly stupid for letting them in the house? Or maybe they think they look kinda like baby puppies?


----------



## S-Harkey (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, and I like the California Rasins bed-sheets too! Haha!


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

So cute. My rat slaps the dog.


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

The look on the dogs face in the second picture is priceless! Looks like hes thinking "what the heck are you?"


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I have a Boston Terrier, Lola, and she'll sniff the girls and then follow them. They chase after her and she'll run and then turn to chase them...it's hilarious but I can't leave her alone with them...she gets a little too playful at times.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

oops, double post - darn internet lol.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Our one shepherd, Sarge, was able to go nose-to-nose with my first rat Raziel a few times. I kinda trust Sarge, but I wouldn't attempt that stuff again or with my dog Ruger who is always hyper. One time I had my rat Spike in my lap watching tv and my dad's g/f (at the time) had a reeeeaaaally old Scottie, Toni. Toni went nose to nose with Spike, and was being very sweet, but then Spike chomped her on the nose and she went yelping and bouncing off the walls. I kinda felt silly for being afraid Toni was gonna hurt _him_. Poor Toni. Ah, Spike was a bruiser lol.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

My dog does the same thing only he can't seem to control his licker so I have to seperate them when it's the rats play time otherwise my rats are covered in dog slobber. Then again these are my rats and they are weird! They love dog kisses and the hose on the vacume cleaner. They hate all things rats typically love (like say yogies or chicken) and love everything they shouldn't.


----------

